# Calls for abuse of 457 visa programme to be addressed



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the Australian government has voted for changes to the 457 visa programme there are now calls for abuses of the current system to be investigated. The changes to the 457 law which include the requirement for employers to advertise jobs in Australia before employing people from abroad and resorting to use of employment migration [...]

Click to read the full news article: Calls for abuse of 457 visa programme to be addressed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

